# nfs map_static - what version of nfs-utils do I need?

## dbc

map_static looks like a good way for me to handle my NFS permissions issues on my home network without having to go to LDAP, which would be using a sledgehammer to kill flies.  I've googled my fingers off and only find sketchy and confusing information about what versions are necessary.

So... I have nfs-utils 1.0.12 on the server, and emerge --update wants to give me 1.1.0-r1.  Will that include support for map_static, or would I need to unmask the unstable nfs-utils?

Is map_static supported for NFSv3 protocols?

Thanks,

  Dave

----------

## tarpman

I have net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.1 installed, and the man page doesn't mention map_static at all.  What I can recommend, though, is nfsv4 with Kerberos authentication.  I've been using it at home for a while now, after experimenting with LDAP and deciding it was too much for my needs.  It's fast, relatively lightweight, and has stood up perfectly to my few experimental attempts at working around it.

----------

## dbc

Well, kerberos would be interesting if it didn't become a time sink to get it all working.  I don't want to update all the clients (Mac OS X, Slackware, Gentoo, Edubuntu) in order to make this work.  I was hoping map_static would be available so that I only had to adjust things in the (Gentoo) server.

Thanks for the input.

----------

